# 2002 vw jetta



## florjanperaj (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi I'm selling my 2002 vw jetta need it gone asap is a 2002 vw jetta 1.8t 5 speed manual everything works EVERYTHING WORKS I just don't have the need for it anymore an I'm moving my number is 1914-362-0168 need gone asap

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

post this here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?813-Golf-IV-Jetta-IV-Cars


----------

